# Pipe Lighters



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

I will still use matches where I can, but sometimes its just WAY easier to use a lighter.

I could just buy a bic...but I'd lose it and never have it when I needed it.

So I was looking around and the Vector Gladius Pipe Lighter caught my eye.

Anyone have any experience with this brand?

Look how pretty. I like the black (I'm kind of a NIN black loving closet goth in a financier's body), but I also like the kind of classier looking mahogany.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

78 views and no responses?

Is there an existing thread? Is there no interest in this subject? Have I made a feaux pas?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

beefytee said:


> 78 views and no responses?
> 
> Is there an existing thread? Is there no interest in this subject? Have I made a feaux pas?


Only on the spelling of faux pas. 

Sorry, no experience with this brand of lighter.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah to my knowledge none of the regular posters use that lighter, but that doesn't mean it's bad. I use a Jobon which is pretty OK considering it cost $11. Imco lighters are supposed to some of the more reliable cheap pipe lighters.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll use a Bic if I'm somewhere where I might lose it.
I take a Bic when I fly.
Otherwise, I don't use nuthin' but my *Old Boys.*


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Yeah to my knowledge none of the regular posters use that lighter, but that doesn't mean it's bad. I use a Jobon which is pretty OK considering it cost $11. Imco lighters are supposed to some of the more reliable cheap pipe lighters.


I use a Jobon on occasion too. Decent lighter for the price.


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

I use a Zippo with a pipe insert. That one looks cool, but that's as much input I have.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Vector lighters offer a decent warranty, though not nearly as good as some of the other better brands. With any higher priced lighter, that's really what you're paying for, a lifetime of service on the item. It's not like the flame is any better on a Xikar than it is on a Ronson Jetlite, you just get a top notch service guarantee. Vector lighters don't cover "misuse, tampering, and abuse" in the warranty whereas Xikar has a 100% satisfaction guarantee. If you're going to spend more than a few dollars on a lighter, and want something with tools built in, might I suggest the Xikar Resource Pipe Lighter instead, it's basically the exact same lighter with a lifetime warranty for many years of lighting bliss.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I love my zippo. I have many shells (and a bunch of inserts). Lots of options for looks, especially if you spend on a japanese market zippo. One plus is the ability to fly with one. That vector is very cool, but airline unfriendly. 

I can't speak to old boy's, but I have never had a zippo flake out and if it does, they will fix it.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

phatmax said:


> I love my zippo. I have many shells (and a bunch of inserts). Lots of options for looks, especially if you spend on a japanese market zippo. One plus is the ability to fly with one. That vector is very cool, but airline unfriendly.
> 
> I can't speak to old boy's, but I have never had a zippo flake out and if it does, they will fix it.


I just started using a zippo when my bic died and have decided that is the way to go for pipe lighting. If I was indoors, I would probably use matches but I never smoke indoors so the zippo is the most reliable option for me.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Ditto here on the Xikar. I've got one of those and am very happy with it.



KetherInMalkuth said:


> Vector lighters offer a decent warranty, though not nearly as good as some of the other better brands. With any higher priced lighter, that's really what you're paying for, a lifetime of service on the item. It's not like the flame is any better on a Xikar than it is on a Ronson Jetlite, you just get a top notch service guarantee. Vector lighters don't cover "misuse, tampering, and abuse" in the warranty whereas Xikar has a 100% satisfaction guarantee. If you're going to spend more than a few dollars on a lighter, and want something with tools built in, might I suggest the Xikar Resource Pipe Lighter instead, it's basically the exact same lighter with a lifetime warranty for many years of lighting bliss.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

That Vector Gladius looks like it has too many tools. I like my Corona Old Boy.

Just for show, you can find it cheaper

Clickey


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks guys. 

Going to look into the Xikar. 

I like the look a little better than the old boy.


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been eyeing up those xikar pipe lighters recently too, they do have some very cool looking designs, and the prices seem resonable. I have been using an old boy for some years now (one with a wood jacket) and am totally in love with that lighter, its the ultimate table lighter IMO (although it dosent seem like such a great pocket lighter). Does the fire from the xikar come out at an angle like it does on the old boy?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Otherwise, I don't use nuthin' but my *Old Boys.*


Ditto that! Since I first discovered them around 1990 or so, I've used nothing else. No reason to. If they have a flint and fluid, they work each and every time.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Xikar actually makes a "Pipeline" lighter that looks just like an Old Boy, though from reading the descriptions available it sounds like the Old Boy has a better finish and internal components, though they both have a great warranty, and the Old Boy is twice the price.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I think my first lighter was a vector. It broke within a month or so, then I lost it, so I couldn't get a replacement. :/


I have a Zippo, which isn't too bad. Not my favorite lighter, but for 20 bucks, I could of done worse. I prefer the old Nimrods, to the Zippo. Same principal as the Zippo, only I feel it is easier to draw the flame onto a fresh bowl with the Nimrod, then with the Zippo.

With the Zippo, I have to light with a match, first. Then I can light with a Zippo.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I, too, have the Jobon pipe lighter. Its like $4 on dealextreme.com with free shipping.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Enlil said:


> I have been eyeing up those xikar pipe lighters recently too, they do have some very cool looking designs, and the prices seem resonable. I have been using an old boy for some years now (one with a wood jacket) and am totally in love with that lighter, its the ultimate table lighter IMO (although it dosent seem like such a great pocket lighter). Does the fire from the xikar come out at an angle like it does on the old boy?


If you're referring to the Xikar style in the picture, you can see that the flame angle is designed for a pipe. If you're referring to the Old Boy style Xikar line, I don't know but would assume they would follow the same flame angle pattern as the Old Boy.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Corona actually has a few pipe lighters that are worth taking a look at. Also, the Old Boy is much heavier than the Pipeline and seems like it is just a better lighter. But with Xikar's warranty, if you are on a budget the Pipeline would be the route to take.


----------



## Homan (Jul 9, 2008)

I noticed some people say they use the pipe inserts with their Zippos. How do you guys like em? I'm thinking of getting one or sending my current Zippo in to get replaced with one. I'm currently using matches but I really would prefer a lighter.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Homan said:


> I noticed some people say they use the pipe inserts with their Zippos. How do you guys like em? I'm thinking of getting one or sending my current Zippo in to get replaced with one. I'm currently using matches but I really would prefer a lighter.


I have it, works great! The large hole is perfect for drawing the flame down into the bowl. I do have a problem getting a charring light, I usually use butane or matches for that. But a zippo is well nigh wind/rain/fool proof.

Another problem I used to have with the zippo was the evaporating fluid, it would run out in a couple of days even if not used. Someone here posted the solution (I forget who, but bump their RG if you find him) - after a fillup rub some vaseline over the seam where the insert goes into the case. No mo 'vaporation.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

I always taste the fluid with a zippo, I feel like butane in a aerosol would yield a cleaner more tasteless odorless flame. 

That's honestly the only reason I didn't just go out and buy a zippo.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I was curious if anyone has tried the ST Dupont style lighters for a pipe, I've never used one, but am curious if they'd work well.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I was curious if anyone has tried the ST Dupont style lighters for a pipe, I've never used one, but am curious if they'd work well.


I know some guys whom use their Ligne 2's for everything including pipes. Works just fine. I have a cheap dupont styled flint lighter that I got just for using with my pipe and I love it.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have a Zippo with the pipe insert, and honestly I have no idea how you guys can use these. I lay the chimney right on the rim, and draw in through the pipe, and I get maybe 1 or 2 micron sized embers lit in the bowl. If I draw in REALLY hard the flame pulls down but it's almost like the tobacco is getting toasted rather than lit, and it goes out within 30 seconds.


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

I never have any issues with the Zippo and pipe insert. Keep the flame a 1/4" above the bowl and draw. Tamp. Repeat. Done.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> I have a Zippo with the pipe insert, and honestly I have no idea how you guys can use these. I lay the chimney right on the rim, and draw in through the pipe, and I get maybe 1 or 2 micron sized embers lit in the bowl. If I draw in REALLY hard the flame pulls down but it's almost like the tobacco is getting toasted rather than lit, and it goes out within 30 seconds.


Charring is tough with a zippo, I prefer to use a butane/match for that. The zippo has a "cool" flame, it won't char the rim ... but it won't char the baccy easily either. Once charred, it gives a nice even ignition to the whole bowl surface. You can char with just a zippo, but it takes more time and a lot more patience. Sprinkling extra dry baccy dust atop helps a lot too.

If the flame is high enough (wick length), it reaches down to the heel if need be for relights.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Bermac said:


> I never have any issues with the Zippo and pipe insert. Keep the flame a 1/4" above the bowl and draw. Tamp. Repeat. Done.


You have a point - you need to have the TIP of the flame touch the baccy top. If you rest it on the bowl rim, the flame tip is swallowed up by the baccy plug. Control the flame with the force of the puff, even a slight intake of air will pull the flame down obediently.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Now that I have played with a couple lighters I am going to weigh in on this as well.

I sent in one of my Zippo's to get a pipe insert and I purchased a Xikar Resource Burl lighter as well and I have been messing around with both of them. 

First the Resource. Looks AWESOME and I like that it has the pipe tools built in. The tamper is small but works in a pinch (it's nice to tamp down the bottom of my MM legend though where my other tamper is to large to fit all the way down). I still carry around my pipe tool in the pocket as well. I was highly annoyed with the HEY buy our tool it makes it easier to fill and set your lighter flame *growls* I do have a screwdriver that works for flame adjustment but bleeding it is a PITA. Which I need to do because the lighter isn't taking much fluid right now. It works OK inside (still got some problems that I think a good bleeding will help resolve but..) outside though it is an exercise in frustration IMO. The tiniest breeze will blow the flame out and I was using a bic instead. I used it for about a week and now it has spent most of the time on my nightstand looking real nice.... 

A couple nights ago I got my Zippo back. They shipped my original insert back as well as the pipe insert. Flint, wick, everything installed in the pipe insert. LOVING the Zippo. It just works. I have had the fluid taste twice when I have lit the lighter and gone right over the bowl. If I wait 2 seconds and then go over the bowl no taste at all. The flame rides up over the lighter and gets pulled in as you draw. I haven't had a problem with false lights (char) VS real lights VS re-lights with the zippo honestly. Some of the tobaccos (flakes mainly) take a little longer to false light but really I think they always do. I have also had no problems using it outside with a stiff breeze as well. 

Not looking back from the Zippo personally. No frustrations, it just works, and it works well. 
Mike


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Bermac said:


> I use a Zippo with a pipe insert.


Me too. Been using it for years. Some say you get an after taste from the fluid, but I have yet to taste it.


----------



## HauntedMyst (Jul 17, 2010)

When it comes to pipe lighters, just buy a Corona Old Boy and you'll be done buying lighters for the rest of your life. Its like those Kayak ads, buy one, then done.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Problem is they're pretty pricy even for a one time purchase. Especially when zippos are a fifth or less the price and last basically forever, too.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Brinson said:


> Problem is they're pretty pricy even for a one time purchase. Especially when zippos are a fifth or less the price and last basically forever, too.


Very True!


----------



## Benedikt (Apr 3, 2013)

I know this is a fairly old post but I just stumbled across it. I have a Vector Gladius and I'm quite happy with it. Now I wonder if anyone knows how is ignition on this lighter started. I pull the trigger, it clicks and lights but is it a flint? Is it electronic? If it is one or the other, won't I have to replace something someday like a flint or battery? And if so, how?


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Benedikt said:


> I know this is a fairly old post but I just stumbled across it. I have a Vector Gladius and I'm quite happy with it. Now I wonder if anyone knows how is ignition on this lighter started. I pull the trigger, it clicks and lights but is it a flint? Is it electronic? If it is one or the other, won't I have to replace something someday like a flint or battery? And if so, how?


These seem to be piezoelectric so there is nothing to replace. It works using a peculiar property of certain crystaline materials in that they produce electricity when deformed. When you squeeze the trigger, the click is the rapid release of the material slowly deformed during the squeeze. This produces enough potential to create a spark across a gap, lighting your gas. It will simply work until something else goes wrong (if ever).

Ain't science wonderful.


----------



## Benedikt (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you steinr1. I googled and located a video describing just that very thing. I tried to post the link but this being my third posting it was not yet possible.

Yes, science is wonderful.


----------



## sychodelix (Mar 20, 2013)

Imco pipe lighter from Austria. Cheap as heck and more reliable than the majority of other lighters.


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

HauntedMyst said:


> When it comes to pipe lighters, just buy a Corona Old Boy and you'll be done buying lighters for the rest of your life. Its like those Kayak ads, buy one, then done.


I've got to say, after a long time of using matches, zippos, bic lighters, etc I finally broke down and got an Old Boy a couple of weeks ago. I found a pretty good deal on one at 4noggins, and it really is a great pipe lighter. The flame is perfect. No harsh smell like the zippo, and not a pain in the rear like matches can be sometimes. I like that it uses flints, as most piezo electronic butane lighters I've tried can be troublesome sometimes. Flints are easy to replace.

That being said, I hope I don't lose it. It's not huge, and could easily be misplaced if not careful.


----------



## Brewcityjedi (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm a Zippo man till the day I die, always works rain or shine, life time guaranty, and they are relatively cheap. I won't lie though, if the Old Boys were cheaper, or if I hit the Powerball, I'd have one of those as well lol


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sad to say, but out of all the lighters I have (including several Zippos, including a "proper" 1982 50 year commemorative with a pipe Vector gas insert [no "Solid Brass" stamping nonsense], a few Ropp branded "Radar" type petrol lighters, a Nimrod, and best of all, a Beattie Jet lighter), I use this cheap Cricket gas lighter. Works really well with the long nose able to get deep into some of my larger pipes. I've had this one for about a year and it works day in, day out. Lovely, ain't it.

View attachment 76490


----------



## logically (Feb 26, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> I use this cheap Cricket gas lighter. Works really well with the long nose able to get deep into some of my larger pipes. I've had this one for about a year and it works day in, day out. Lovely, ain't it.


That is a nifty little lighter there. I've never seen one like that here in the states.

I seem to be in the minority here, but I have always used standard BIC lighters. Someone told me it's imperative to use wooden matches to smoke pipe, but I can't taste a difference. BICs are cheap, reliable, and last a long time. Plus, you can buy them at any gas station anywhere. The only problem I have is that I always seem to lose them before I can deplete all their fuel ha ha ha :doh:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nothin' wrong with the old Bic; I buy them by the five pack! Once you figure out not to hold it that way if you value your thumb, they're golden.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

never could figure out how to hold bics properly to light my bowl, without burning my thumb. one of these days lol


----------

